# And just because Gracie



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Gracie looks really serene and is it's a lovely change


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Now that is a _beautiful_ capture of a classy profile if ever there were! Serenity and beauty all the way!! Grace, indeed.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

she does look relaxed. not having to fight demons in one's head must be an incredible relief. i'm so glad you kept her.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

patk said:


> she does look relaxed. not having to fight demons in one's head must be an incredible relief. i'm so glad you kept her.


I am happy that she is here, Gracie is a sweet girl just incredibly high strung,

Grace hasn't been this relaxed since mom passed, so the only draw back is that she barks a lot and sheds all chihuahua related but that's stuff I can live with.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

What a pretty girl she is! And that's a great picture. For me, sometimes the most challenging animals wind being my favorites... Like my sweet Lily girl!


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

She *is *the picture of serenity! So lovely.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So pretty!!!!!! Glad she made the turn around and you can now enjoy her life as it should be!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

She is beautiful.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That picture is worth many thousands of words. I am so happy for all of you.


----------

